# Verbindungsabbrüche von Netzlaufwerken



## Timo Rickert (8. November 2004)

Hallo !

Ich habe ein Netzwerk mit ca. 20 Clients (win2k,win98,winxp), und 2 Samba Server.
Und nun zu meinem Problem 2 von diesen Arbeitsplätzen sind CAD-Areitsplätze und diese Rechner haben ständig Netzlaufwerkabbrüche( ein rotes X über dem Netzlaufwerk) dadurch stürzen diese Rechner ständig ab ! Die Netzlaufwerke sind aber nicht wirklich weg, wenn man auf eines dieser Laufwerke(mit rotem X) klickt kann man sofort damit arbeiten obwohl es so aussieht als ob diese Laufwerke keine Verbindung haben. D.h. ich denke das diese Laufwerke nur eine kurze Unterbechung haben und dadruch die Programme abstützen. 

Aber wo liegt der fehler  Wie kommt es zu diesen Abbrüchen Oder gibt es ein anderes Problem 

Ich wäre über eine Antwort wirklich froh 

Gruß Timo


----------



## Ben Ben (8. November 2004)

Hast du mal im Eventlog nachgeschaut?
Welches OS haben denn die beiden betroffenen Abreitsplätze von den angegebenen?
Tritt dieses Problem einfach so aus heiterem Himmel oder seit Bestehen des Netzwerkes auf?

Könnte evtl. auch an Kabel + Abschirmung o.ä. liegen.


----------



## Avariel (8. November 2004)

Das Problem mit dem Xen bei verbundenen Netzwerklaufwerken haben wir hier bei gut 300 PCs auch. Allerdings verursachts bei uns keine Abstürze, deshalb haben wir bisher auch nicht wirklich dringend versucht es zu beheben. Gerüchteweise solls bestimmte Parameter beim verbinden geben die das unterbinden, aber welche das sein sollen konnte mir noch niemand sagen.


----------



## Timo Rickert (8. November 2004)

Hallo Ben!
Danke für die schnelle Antwort !
Wo finde ich den Eventlog und was kann ich da sehen ?
Die beiden PCs haben Win2k . 
Das Problem tritt auch mal Tage lang garnicht auf und dann mal wieder 5 mal am Tag.
Vielleicht weist du ja noch ne möglichkeit...

Gruß Timo


----------



## Ben Ben (8. November 2004)

Ist denn zu dem entsprechenden Zeitpunkt an dem scheinbar die verbidnung abbricht auch entsprechendes am Netzendgerät (Switch o.ä.) am entsprechenden Port festzustellen?

Das Eventlog findest du in der Verwaltung der Systemsteuerung (Ereignisanzeige)

Die Xe habe ich zwar auch ab und zu bei SAMBA-Verbindungen, aber eigentlich nur wenn der rechnre mal im Schlafmodus ist, sonst eigentlich nicht. Aber errors entstehen bei mir dabei eigentlich nicht.


----------



## TheNBP (8. November 2004)

Ich würde mal darauf tippen das das Problem mit dem "X" nach einer bestimmten Leerlaufzeit der Verbindung auftritt.

Zum Test könnte man ein Skript, das eine kleine Datei auf den Server kopiert und wieder löscht, per Taskmanager alle 30min aufrufen. (Mit dem Ziel die Verbindung aktiv zu halten)

Wenn es daran liegen sollte kann man diese Zeitspanne vielleicht Serverseitig und/oder Clientseitig erhöhen.


----------



## Timo Rickert (9. November 2004)

Hallo!
Das könnte sein!
Aber ich glaube eigentlich nicht, daß das an der Leerlaufzeit liegt. Da die CAD Rechner ständig irgendwelche symbole oder andere Teile aus Dateien holen die auf dem Server liegen. Aber ich werde es mal ausprobieren. 
Danke für die Hilfe!

Gruß Timo


----------



## Ben Ben (9. November 2004)

@TheNBP: Würde mich aber wundern, da es, wenn man es einstellen kann, standardmässig kein Timeout geben dürfte. Denn bei meinem Win2k-rechner tritt sowas nie auf, ausser der rechner geht nach ein paar Stunden mal in den Sleep-Mode...
Ansonsten dürfte ein offenes Explorerfenster auf eines der Laufwerke reichen, da dieser ja die Ansicht alle paar Seks aktualisiert....


----------



## TheNBP (12. November 2004)

Ich habe die letzten 2 Tage mal von Winamp eine Playlist rauf unter spielen lassen. Die MP3s kamen dabei von einem Netzlaufwerk das unter normalen Umständen (wird selten gebraucht) immer mit diesem "roten X" angezeigt wird.

Jedoch, in dem Testzeitraum mit permanenter, wenn auch nur geringer, Datenübertragung konnte ich kein einziges mal feststellen das das X auftaucht.

Auch ein zweites Netzlaufwerk, das eine andere Platte des selben Rechners zur Verfügung stellt war in diesem Zeitraum frei von X - en, obwohl darüber gar keine Daten übertragen wurden.

Beide Rechner, Winamp Player und der PC mit den MP3s auf der Platte, arbeiten unter Win2000 innerhalb einer Domäne und sind ständig eingeschaltet und miteinander über LAN verbunden.


Ich denke also schon das ein Timeout generell als mögliche Ursache in Betracht kommen könnte. Allerdings habe ich noch nie eine Option gesehen wo man diese Zeitspanne einstellen kann.
Wenn die CAD Software aber natürlich laufend Daten über die Netzlaufwerke überträgt wird es in diesem Fall andere Gründe haben.


----------

